# Bottom bracket spanner



## colcazal (9 May 2009)

Hi,

Is anyone willing to sell a bottom bracket spanner for a adjustable type BB. I need the spanner that fits the drive side cup (Two flats) I am not sure of size maybe 32mm?? If anyone has one please let me know.

Col


----------



## Chrisz (9 May 2009)

Think I have one loafing around in my shed. If I can find it it's yours (wanna make a small donation to H4H?)


----------



## colcazal (10 May 2009)

Brill,

Pm me details and I will sort out the donation. 

Many thanks,

Col


----------



## colcazal (10 May 2009)

Donation done! Looks like an excellent ride. Bet you cant wait to get going.

Best of luck,

Colcazal


----------



## Chrisz (10 May 2009)

Cheers mate - PM me your address and I'll get it in the post to you tomorrow.

And yes, I am now officially good to go! It's now like waiting for Christmas when you know you're getting a really, really good prezzie


----------



## colcazal (11 May 2009)

PM sent.

I wish it was me!!

I have been out of action for two weeks now but getting better and hope to be on the bike very soon.

Did you see the news this morning? H4H getting good publicitiy from the guy that done the LM. Brilliant!

Cheers,
Col


----------



## Chrisz (11 May 2009)

colcazal said:


> PM sent.
> 
> I wish it was me!!
> 
> ...



Aye, they have some very good PR guys working for them!

It's going to be a cracking ride - I've pretty much reached my minimum sponsorship limit now. My game plan has been to get plenty of decent miles/training in so that I can enjoy myself on the ride, finish relatively early each day and have plenty of time/energy to sample the local brew each evening


----------



## colcazal (13 May 2009)

Spanner arrived safe and sound. B/B cup out!!

Many thanks and safe journey my friend,

Colcazal


----------



## Chrisz (13 May 2009)




----------

